# XXX - APR Carbon Fiber Intake system for GTI/A3 TSI MQB In-Stock @ APTuning!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*We currently have these in stock for the 2.0T TSI Gen3 engines found in the MQB chassis GTI & A3

Building from years of experience on and off the race track, APR's engineering teams have spent countless hours developing a true cold air and ram air carbon fiber design that can be recreated affordably for the street performance enthusiast.

For many years professional motorsport organizations have suffered great expense to properly tune the air intake delivery system for transverse turbocharged engines for use in endurance and sprint races where every last horsepower and pound feet of torque can make the difference in position when crossing the finish line. Historically these designs have proven to be the most efficient and powerful although the most expensive to produce.*


Increased Horsepower and Torque
Improved Throttle Response
Decreased Turbo 'Lag'
Improved Fuel Economy
Enhanced Engine Volumetric Efficiency
Enhanced Sound of Turbo Diverter Valve
Installs in a Half-hour (does not require bumper or headlight removal)
Maintains Clean Appearance by Retaining Factory Engine Cover
Maintains All Factory Emissions Components
Fits Both Manual and Automatic Transmissions
Unique Thermal Barrier Composite Construction Ensures Low Inlet Temperatures
Fully Compatible and Complementary with APR Software and Upcoming Exhaust systems

*Click on any picture to order:*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Thirsty Thursday bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TGIF Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Bump for snow and thanksgiving, but which will show up first?!?*
:snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Wanted to wish everyone a safe and happy holiday tomorrow. For those that got bad weather today please drive carefully!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Don't forget to use coupon code "turkey" to save an extra 5% off anything from our online store this weekend!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Thanks for all the orders, use coupon code "turkey" to save an extra 5% off anything from our online store, I am keeping it going through the end of the week!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*New site up and running. I know it doesn't help those wanting parts that are out of stock but use promo code "newsite" *_(one word)_ *to save 5% off anything in the store!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

back up top


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Coupon Code "*newsite*" still in effect!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Less then a week till Christmas!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Ready for the weekend bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Ttt 4 f


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

back up


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*These are In-Stock ready to ship!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Weekend Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Top action


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Weekend bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Just got another stocking order in! Don't forget we offer free shipping on all APR products.*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TGIF bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Hump day bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

All new orders again have shipped, thanks for the business everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Back up top


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Still have a handful of these left after Waterfest, get them before they are gone!*


----------

